# Shepherd/Husky Mix Shot 3 times w/ 8 puppies



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a sad  story with a happy ending.... My happy that Esther and her babies where rescued. I hope they find who is responsible for hurting this poor girl. She is beautiful :wub: !!! Hopefully she and her pups will find great forever homes soon. Just wanted to share the story. 

Dog With Eight Puppies Found With Three Bullets In Her | digtriad.com | Triad, NC | Local News


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What is wrong with people....


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez. I happen to think what goes around comes around and the people who do these hideous acts will get pay their dues in the end.

Ester is a pretty girl. Hopefully she and her babies will all find wonderful loving homes.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

That is terrible but I am happy the dogs turned out OK. It makes me wonder if who ever shot this dog knew what kind of dog it was (domestic) or if they thought it was some sort of wild dog such as a wolf or coyote? The dog was found on a farm so I could see a farmer thinking this dog (which may have looked wolfish) was a threat to his livestock and took a few shots at it. Its perfectly legal to kill a coyote any time of the year and some communities have been having trouble with coyotes. I'm not condoning these actions I'm just trying to understand why someone would shot this dog. 

I could just think that a nasty person shot this dog for the heck of it because it was stray and wouldn't leave the yard, but I like to keep some faith in our fellow man.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

pretty big stretch to mistake this dog for a coyote.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it is also completely legal to shoot a dog that is messing with livestock.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Then again some folks are just looking for a reason to be cruel to animals. I would hope a person with livestock would make an attempted to identify the dogs owner before resorting to bullets. 

Unfortunately there will always be people who act in such ways.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sadly, all too often the dogs that harass livestock have owners who don't care. There is no recourse before the fact in many rural areas to have Animal Control pick up a wandering dog. If you call all you will be told is "shoot the dog if it comes near the livestock"

I have had the police contact owners of dogs that have killed my livestock. 5 minutes later, I see the dog wandering through my yard again. Now, sadly, my first option is to shoot.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

It is sad that owners do not take responsibility for their animals. Neglectful owners would be the stem of this issue, why was this dog a stray?

There are too many questions and "what ifs", I guess the important thing is the dogs are now safe and alive. 

I


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes, I think a lot of situations like this would never happen in people/owners would use some common sense. 

Sadly, all of the dogs I've ever had problems with 99% have NOT been strays. They just have owners who believe "Oh, we are in the country, dogs should roam free"


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> They just have owners who believe "Oh, we are in the country, dogs should roam free"


I run into that when I stay at my parents lake house in Kentucky. We always have random dogs that will come around the house in the summer as folks just let their dogs roam. Which also makes me think about the "low lifes" that sell puppies out of their trunk at the walmart and flea markets. I wish I could save them all, but I can't.  Oh I could rant on about those folks, but I'll keep it on topic and I don't need to write a book.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I think that, the owners of this dog, or ex owners as it were are to blame. She should never have been in this position to begin with, its the people who were suppose to take care of her IMO who were at fault.

While I wouldnt fault the mom for going after easy food, I also couldnt fault an owner of..say, chickens, for shooting her if that is what she were going after.

Hopefully this girl and her pups will find good homes who will make sure they are not put in positions like this again.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes, I would much prefer to exact the price from the idiot owners instead of having to deal with the dog


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

It's pretty common where I'm from (southern U.S.) for people out in the country to shoot at dogs that won't leave their yard. I have an old neighbor who put out anti-freeze and killed an old St. Bernard that my OTHER neighbor used to have. He was such a sweet dog, too. Sometimes we can hear him firing his gun at night. And he does it only because they're in his yard or barking. I make sure not to let my dogs get out at night!


----------

